# Zombieland!



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay here comes the first in a wave of Zombie movies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[yt]rHpgMdyS7Sw&feature=yva-video-display[/yt]


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 1, 2009)

I am as matter of principal very selective of the Zombie genre... this one ... I will probably watch because of Woody Harrelson who has been nothing short of an all around great actor. Comedy, drama, horror, whatever.


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 1, 2009)

I've heard nothing but good things about it.  I'm looking forward to seeing it.

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Oct 1, 2009)

I cannot WAIT to see this movie!!! Eeeeeeeee!!!!!

Oh crap, I forgot...there's no joyous squealing in kenpo, or zombie warfare either.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 1, 2009)

Can't wait to see it. It looks really good.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 1, 2009)

I can't wait to see this movie, I'm a zombie nerd.  Name the zombie movies, novel, comic and I've been there.

My favorites are the old school Romero style Zombies, rather than the fast, sorta intelligent modern zombies.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 1, 2009)

We hope to see it this weekend!


----------



## Jimi (Oct 1, 2009)

I am a ZOMBIE freak from way back. This looks fun. Remember a blade never runs out of bullets, LOL.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 1, 2009)

Omar B said:


> I can't wait to see this movie, I'm a zombie nerd.  Name the zombie movies, novel, comic and I've been there.


What was the name of that Zombie superhero or something that Marvel Comic (or was it DC) put out a while back?? :uhyeah:


----------



## Knives (Oct 1, 2009)

can't wait to see this


----------



## jamz (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm so looking forward to this movie!


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 1, 2009)

Zombies and humor go together like pb&j!

I'm definitely seeing this one


----------



## Omar B (Oct 1, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> What was the name of that Zombie superhero or something that Marvel Comic (or was it DC) put out a while back?? :uhyeah:



*Marvel Zombies* and the first one was very good.  I've got a Zombified Spider-Man and Wolverine t-shirt too.

http://marvel.com/comics/Marvel_Zombies


----------



## crushing (Oct 1, 2009)

Speaking of zombies, I saw this book at a local store and thought it was a funny idea.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 1, 2009)

Omar B said:


> *Marvel Zombies* and the first one was very good.  I've got a Zombified Spider-Man and Wolverine t-shirt too.
> 
> http://marvel.com/comics/Marvel_Zombies


Umm... I saw that but I'm thinking of a singular character who was a already a zombie not someone (pre-existing hero) who turned into one... 
Ah a wiki search *ahem* unearthed him... 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_(comics)


----------



## Omar B (Oct 2, 2009)

Have you guys read "World War Z" by Max Brooks yet?  If you have not, run out and get it, one of the best zombie novels I've ever read.

The short version is it's a journalist interviewing survivors of the zombie apocalypse.  The book is structured where each chapter is a single person's interview from a different part of the world at escalating points in the plague.  First chapter's an interview with a person from a small village in China where the first cases happened and it goes on from there through worldwide crisis, suffering, and the battle to retake the world.  All first person, all riveting.  

I think my favorite chapter was one where a little girl was interviewed who her family undertook the trip to drive from somewhere in the southern US to Alaska because the zombies freeze in the cold and they thought they could escape that way.   The chapter is filled with such sadness, death and depravity it's stunning, and what makes it even worse is Max captured the character of a child in these circumstances so well.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 2, 2009)

Omar B said:


> Have you guys read "World War Z" by Max Brooks yet?  If you have not, run out and get it, one of the best zombie novels I've ever read.
> 
> The short version is it's a journalist interviewing survivors of the zombie apocalypse.  The book is structured where each chapter is a single person's interview from a different part of the world at escalating points in the plague.  First chapter's an interview with a person from a small village in China where the first cases happened and it goes on from there through worldwide crisis, suffering, and the battle to retake the world.  All first person, all riveting.
> 
> I think my favorite chapter was one where a little girl was interviewed who her family undertook the trip to drive from somewhere in the southern US to Alaska because the zombies freeze in the cold and they thought they could escape that way.   The chapter is filled with such sadness, death and depravity it's stunning, and what makes it even worse is Max captured the character of a child in these circumstances so well.


I'll have to check it out... sounds... intriguing.

Omar did you recognize the comic I posted?


----------



## Omar B (Oct 2, 2009)

Not the specific issue, but I read about it in a Marvel encyclopedia.  

Yeah, check out "World War Z," you see the zombie conflict from all sides, kids, scientists in India, isolationists in Israel and Africa, Rich people locked away in luxury apartments built like prisons on Long Island.

Max Brooks also wrote "The Zombie Survival Guide" which is a companion piece to WWZ.  It's pretty much like any survivalist book, but tailored to a dealing with zombies rather than nuclear fallout or what have you.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Oct 2, 2009)

There is a Facebook group called "The Hardest Part of a Zombie Apocalypse Will be Pretending I'm Not Excited".


----------



## zDom (Oct 2, 2009)

crushing said:


> Speaking of zombies, I saw this book at a local store and thought it was a funny idea.



A character in a recent movie (I can't remember which one though! I try to watch a lot of films/DVDs ...) was reading this book 

Also worth checking out (at least my poetry professor keeps recommending it!) is Zombie Haiku


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 2, 2009)

Just got back from seeing it. 

It Rocked. Loved it. 

Now...got to work on rule #1.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 2, 2009)

Well that is good news.  The critics have also been giving it a lot of love!


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 21, 2009)

I finally saw the movie and loved it, laughed my butt off.  For other zombie enthusiast if you haven't checked any of Brian Keene's zombie books (The Rising, Dead City or Dead Sea), definietely worth checking out.  A little different spin on the zombie genre, but awesome nontheless.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 21, 2009)

I saw this over the weekend.  Most fun I've had in a long long time in a movie theater.  Great show.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 21, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> There is a Facebook group called "The Hardest Part of a Zombie Apocalypse Will be Pretending I'm Not Excited".


 

That is really really really funny.  Turns out I have a support group.


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 21, 2009)

crushing said:


> Speaking of zombies, I saw this book at a local store and thought it was a funny idea.


 
I'm in the middle of this.  It's quite good.  Very funny.


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 21, 2009)

Just saw it on Monday; very funny and full of instant classic quotes! Not bad on the zombie action chase scenes either. Woody Harrelson was the perfect choice in lead.  He's the _best!_ 

I can see Zombieland 2, 3, 4, etc. in years to come.


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 22, 2009)

I saw it this weekend and loved it.  Can't wait to get it on dvd when it comes out.  I agree instant classic for zombie movies.


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 22, 2009)

Here are the Zombieland "Rules for Survival"
01. Cardio
02. Beware of bathrooms.
03. Seat belts
04. Double tap
06. Cast Iron Skillet
12. Bounty Paper Towels
15. Bowling Ball
17. Dont be a hero
18. Limber up
22. Plan your escape
31. Check the back seat
32. Enjoy the little things
33. Swiss Army Knife

(Note some of these rules where not in the movie, but in TV Spots for the movie #6,12,15,33)


----------

